# Schubert – In Mozart’s Shadow? - My Favorite Classical Music



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/schubert-mozarts-shadow/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/schubert-mozarts-shadow/


Hello again, all's well?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Why are you so obsessed with Schubert being in somebody's shadow?? First Beethoven and now Mozart!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Why are you so obsessed with Schubert being in somebody's shadow?? First Beethoven and now Mozart!


Indeed. Schubert has his own place in the sun.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Then you might as well say nearly all composers are in Mozart's shadow, everyone after Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, Raff is in Schubert's shadow, but I'm not sure that's worth a thread...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Well, Raff is in Schubert's shadow, but I'm not sure that's worth a thread...


Don't give him/ her any ideas .........


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I must admit his wanna-be articles based in his lack of information receive much more reply than any of my posts about Beethoven, Tausig, Wieniawski, Ravel, etc.
I'm not impressed about why in the world the worst things are always the most known...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Schubert's hero was Beethoven I thought. I certainly don't think that in his lifetime Schubert would have been in Mozart's shadow as Mozart had to be discovered again by then.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Well, Raff is in Schubert's shadow, but I'm not sure that's worth a thread...


Raff is in everyone's shadow. I don't think he deserves to be, but there's just something about the name...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

cimirro said:


> I must admit his wanna-be articles based in his lack of information receive much more reply than any of my posts about Beethoven, Tausig, Wieniawski, Ravel, etc.
> I'm not impressed about why in the world the worst things are always the most known...


Well this time I did report it as gateway spam. Maybe when the moderators wake up from the nap something will be done,.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Very well done! Thank you, I did the same when there was no replies yet :tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Barblacho: in the moderator's shadow...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> I must admit his wanna-be articles based in his lack of information receive much more reply than any of my posts about Beethoven, Tausig, Wieniawski, Ravel, etc.
> I'm not impressed about why in the world the worst things are always the most known...


I think we feel more motivated to reply when we're angry about something. We all want to protect TC from spam, and that's why we're having such a strong reaction to barblacho's blog posts.

I'm sure that many of us (including myself) enjoy your posts a great deal, but we may not necessarily be able to think of anything to add.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

cimirro said:


> I must admit his wanna-be articles based in his lack of information receive much more reply than any of my posts about Beethoven, Tausig, Wieniawski, Ravel, etc.
> I'm not impressed about why in the world the worst things are always the most known...


There is a law where fake news generates more attention than real. I learnt it in school but can't recall or find the name or formula


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Schubert's hero was Beethoven I thought. I certainly don't think that in his lifetime Schubert would have been in Mozart's shadow as Mozart had to be discovered again by then.


The public had not properly discovered Mozart by that time - but Schubert and Beethoven both knew the score. Schubert also, was not anywhere near given the credit he deserved during his lifetime and was far less famous than Mozart even then.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Raff is in everyone's shadow. I don't think he deserves to be, but there's just something about the name...


At least he was blessed with the name Joachim, rather than Riff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I think we feel more motivated to reply when we're angry about something. We all want to protect TC from spam, and that's why we're having such a strong reaction to barblacho's blog posts.
> 
> I'm sure that many of us (including myself) enjoy your posts a great deal, but we may not necessarily be able to think of anything to add.


I agree. When reading product reviews on the internet, one is more likely to encounter passionate negative reviews than docile, highly satisfied ones! 

People get emotional and it motivates them to write about it.

I'm surprised the poster in question has been allowed to continue. Of course, we all have a "report post" mechanism. Perhaps the mods aren't aware of the situation. Perhaps, if he attempted to post one risqué word, he would have been sent to Guantanimo Bay a long time ago....


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I beg your pardon.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

The op is promoting his blog with all of these posts. More power to him.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The op is promoting his blog with all of these posts. More power to him.


I assume this is ironic? Someone who spams a forum with links to a blog with misinformation is doing no service to anyone but himself.

The lack of moderation of this is shabby. In other threads all it takes is for someone to raise an eyebrow the wrong way and they collect an infraction, but spamming, that's okay.


----------

